# Deleting iCloud music in iPhone



## TomHeyd (Mar 19, 2006)

I need to make room on my iPhone 4S. The majority of the memory is taken up by music. According to the icon on most of the music, it was downloaded via iCloud. I assume that the song now resides on the iPhone and is taking up memory not just downloaded from the cloud each time I want to listen to the song.

So the question is, if on the iPhone I delete song or album that came from the cloud, I'm guessing its still on the cloud and I can get it back when I want it?

Thanks

Tom


----------

